# Mobile Broadband



## sneeze (Nov 8, 2008)

We want to have internet connection for a laptop while staying in Peyia for 5 months so not able to take out a contract or have a landline connection. Is there a way of having mobile internet connection Pay as you go? Are there any Free wi-fi places nearby?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sneeze said:


> We want to have internet connection for a laptop while staying in Peyia for 5 months so not able to take out a contract or have a landline connection. Is there a way of having mobile internet connection Pay as you go? Are there any Free wi-fi places nearby?


Cytanet have a device which you can rent from them for a very reasonable cost(cant remember what it is).
You have to pay a deposit if you are renting and the deposit is about €500 but you get that back when you return it.


----------



## sneeze (Nov 8, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Cytanet have a device which you can rent from them for a very reasonable cost(cant remember what it is).
> You have to pay a deposit if you are renting and the deposit is about €500 but you get that back when you return it.


Many thanks. I have been on Cytanet's website but did not see anything about this. I will call in one of their outlets when we arrive.


----------



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

sneeze said:


> Many thanks. I have been on Cytanet's website but did not see anything about this. I will call in one of their outlets when we arrive.


hi, i went into cytanet, yes they want you to pay €500 for a deposit if you dont own your property, then its between €30 -€40 cant remember the actual cost, per month, but this is a minium 12month contract, that was what they told me.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RachelH said:


> hi, i went into cytanet, yes they want you to pay €500 for a deposit if you dont own your property, then its between €30 -€40 cant remember the actual cost, per month, but this is a minium 12month contract, that was what they told me.


I didnt know there was a minimum 12 month contract, sorry.
I think in t hat case the only thing you can do is use internet cafes that have free
wi-fi. I dont know if there are any in Peyia or Coral Bay but there is at least one that i know of in Paphos.

regards Veronica


----------



## sneeze (Nov 8, 2008)

Many thanks. Will hunt out the cafes.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sneeze said:


> Many thanks. Will hunt out the cafes.


If you cant find any in the Peyia or Coral bay Areas there is one opposite the main Police station in Paphos.
Near the traffic lights.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

RachelH said:


> hi, i went into cytanet, yes they want you to pay €500 for a deposit if you dont own your property, then its between €30 -€40 cant remember the actual cost, per month, but this is a minium 12month contract, that was what they told me.


Are you sure they understood what you wanted ? We have a Vodafone USB modem from Cyta. We paid 79 Euros for it and we pay a monthly charge of 7.83 Euros plus whatever we have used over the limit. We subscribed for the lowest price band as its cheaper to pay the supplement than for the next band. Yes, we have a minimum 12 month contract too. We own our own property so we just showed our contract and didn't pay a deposit. I understood that people who have a long term rental contract and came from an EU country could also get away without paying a deposit! 

Maybe you should try another CYTA office! I used the main Larnaca one!


----------



## sneeze (Nov 8, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Are you sure they understood what you wanted ? We have a Vodafone USB modem from Cyta. We paid 79 Euros for it and we pay a monthly charge of 7.83 Euros plus whatever we have used over the limit. We subscribed for the lowest price band as its cheaper to pay the supplement than for the next band. Yes, we have a minimum 12 month contract too. We own our own property so we just showed our contract and didn't pay a deposit. I understood that people who have a long term rental contract and came from an EU country could also get away without paying a deposit!
> 
> Maybe you should try another CYTA office! I used the main Larnaca one!


Many thanks. I like the sound of this. I am only renting a holiday apt for 5 months so won't have a contract as such but it will be worth a try. Even paying for 12 months is cheaper than using internet cafes @ 2 Euros an hour. How good is the signal on your USB?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sneeze said:


> Many thanks. I like the sound of this. I am only renting a holiday apt for 5 months so won't have a contract as such but it will be worth a try. Even paying for 12 months is cheaper than using internet cafes @ 2 Euros an hour. How good is the signal on your USB?


Sneeze the internet cafe I toldfoyu about has free wi-fi
I know a guy who runs his buisness from there. He sits there all day just buying the occassioanl cup of coffee.
If you have any problems with getting a connection at a reasonable price let me know and I will have a word my friend and get the name of the cafe for you.

veronica


----------



## sneeze (Nov 8, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Sneeze the internet cafe I toldfoyu about has free wi-fi
> I know a guy who runs his buisness from there. He sits there all day just buying the occassioanl cup of coffee.
> If you have any problems with getting a connection at a reasonable price let me know and I will have a word my friend and get the name of the cafe for you.
> 
> veronica


thank you for that


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We don't have 3g in our area so the signal rarely reaches much above halfway. It is slow but it will do until we get a telephone.... one day....some time....Cyprus time! As you say, it is more convenient and cheaper than paying for a coffee every time you want to collect your emails or 2Eu an hour. 

It even works on an Apple Mac although we had to set it up ourselves. CYTA will set up PCs free of charge but the technician in Larnaca had never used an Apple Powerbook.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> We don't have 3g in our area so the signal rarely reaches much above halfway. It is slow but it will do until we get a telephone.... one day....some time....Cyprus time! As you say, it is more convenient and cheaper than paying for a coffee every time you want to collect your emails or 2Eu an hour.
> 
> It even works on an Apple Mac although we had to set it up ourselves. CYTA will set up PCs free of charge but the technician in Larnaca had never used an Apple Powerbook.


Babs I think the problem for sneeze is going to be that they only want it for 5 months and I think Cytanet will only do it with minimum 12 month contracts


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I did realise that. However it might be worth considering since Sneeze could pay for a 12 month contract but only use it for five. It might work out more convenient and cheaper in the long run depending on how he uses the internet.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> I did realise that. However it might be worth considering since Sneeze could pay for a 12 month contract but only use it for five. It might work out more convenient and cheaper in the long run depending on how he uses the internet.


Thats a good point Babs
A bit of maths may be in order as long as no one wants me to work it out cos my maths is attrocious
I give up once I run out of fingers and toes


----------

